# A new look at an old Roman town.



## svalbard (Jun 28, 2015)

http://popular-archaeology.com/issu...g-there-walking-through-an-ancient-roman-town

An interesting article and video on new techniques in archeology. Might be of interest to some here.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 28, 2015)

That's a wonderful reconstruction - the short video is definitely worth watching for the great visualisations:


----------



## Tulius Hostilius (Jul 4, 2015)

I was there centuries ago… I was still studding at the time! Didn’t know this project!
I am at less than two hours from the spot! Maybe I will visit it soon!


----------

